# Rändelschraube / Nuss fehlt, sehr ärgerlich



## LittleV (11. Februar 2022)

Hallo

ich habe mir noch eine AiO Wasserkühlung gekauft (Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 360mm in weiß) und im Karton fehlt eine Schraube. Laut Anleitung heißt diese einfach "Nut" und auf deren Homepage "Rändelschraube"

Hier ein Bild was ich meine:








						nuss
					

Image nuss hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Meine Frage: Da ich gerne weiterbauen möchte, die Frage ob ich nur 3 Schrauben von 4 für den CPU Wasserblock nehmen kann und ob ich Chancen habe in einem Baumarkt diese noch zu bekommen. Oder sind das ganz spezielle Schrauben für Computerteile, die ich nur bei Alpenföhn bestellen kann? Will ungern pausieren, da jetzt endlich mal Zeit ist.

Danke.


----------



## Richu006 (11. Februar 2022)

Wenn es metrische Gewinde sind, kannst du theoretisch irgend eine passende Mutter nehmen.

Nimm doch die nuss und fahr ins Bau und hobby. 

Könnte auch etwas zoll artiges sein. Dann wirds schon schwieriger


----------



## LittleV (11. Februar 2022)

Najut, wenn da also die Chance besteht, werde ich mal losfahren.
Ich kann ja trotzdem schon 3 Nüsse festmachen. Brauche eh noch bis alles fertig ist.
alpenföhn schickt wohl auch Ersatzteile, aber hmm Freitagnachmittag......


----------



## sinchilla (11. Februar 2022)

Bei der besagten Nut handelt es sich um eine Mutter KEINE Schraube. Frag doch mal bei Alpenföhn an, ob es sich um metrische Norm handelt, wenn ja, kannst du ne passende aus dem Baumarkt nehmen.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Februar 2022)

LittleV schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild was ich meine:


Nur ein kurzer (offtopic) Hinweis:

Unser Forum hat eine eigene Bild-Upload-Funktion:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese gern bevorzugt benutzen


----------



## LittleV (12. Februar 2022)

Ist es ok wenn erstmal nur 3 von 4 Nüsse dran sind?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Februar 2022)

Man kann das System so in Betrieb nehmen, Wärmeübergang ist dann halt gegebenenfalls etwas schlechter. Ich würde aber die der freien Stelle gegenüberliegende Mutter nur locker anziehen, damit die Krafteinwirkung symmetrisch bleibt.

Gewinde sind zumindest bei den Alpenföhn Luftkühlern M3, dafür bekommt man Muttern in jedem Baumarkt. Da diese einen vergleichsweise kleinen Durchmesser haben, würde ich aber noch eine Unterlegscheibe verwenden – und den Support anschreiben, um das Problem längerfristig auf elegante Art zu lösen.


----------



## LittleV (19. Februar 2022)

EKL Alpenföhn hat mir 4 neue Nuts geschickt. Kostenlos. Danke.


----------

